# Quick and Easy question



## sbarton22 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is a good place to pick up a bottle of ink? 

I was in Office Max last night, and some guy asked the sales person for a bottle of ink for a fountain pen and they acted like he walked right out of the 1800's asking for it. Then I realized that I did not, myself, where to find a bottle of ink.

Any ideas?


----------



## williamcr (Nov 1, 2011)

I was exploring some websites in the "Share your sources" post and it looks like exoticblanks.com has some bottles of ink with good prices.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 1, 2011)

NICE! This solves another sourcing problem I have as well!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 1, 2011)

far as big box stores,  Michael's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 1, 2011)

THAT'S where I have seen them! I couldn't remember. I was thinking it was at a local art srt store, but I had not been there forever, so it didn't make sense.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 1, 2011)

Check out the classic Nib.  http://www.classicnib.com/fountain-pen-inks.html


----------



## mredburn (Nov 1, 2011)

Also Indy Pen Dance carries inks, Exotic Blanks, Classic NIb, The Golden Nib. probably quite a few other suppliers carry inks.


----------



## juteck (Nov 1, 2011)

Try the Goulet Pen Company.

http://www.gouletpens.com/Inks_s/889.htm


They also have an excellent "swab shop" that shows the various colors.

http://www.gouletpens.com/Swab_Shop_s/793.htm


Brian Goulet used to be a member here, but put pen making on the backburner to develop this family business.  They are extemely active in the Fountain Pen Network (FPN).  

The FPN is also a great source for seeing the various inks in their ink review section - free registration gives you information overload for fountain pens, inks, paper, and paraphenalia.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/


----------



## ve3bax (Nov 1, 2011)

exercise some caution when buying inks from craft shops and art supply stores... if its not fountain pen friendly you could end up with a mess on your hands... i bought a little bottle of this really nice blue ink from a small art shop near my office and i asked the guy if it was fountain pen friendly... (ie, no shellac) he says oh yeah people come in here all the time and use that stuff in FP's... so i bought a small bottle to try it out and after a few days of use the flow sucked in an otherwise medium to wet writer... after doing a little investigation of the box, i discovered that the inside of one of the little flaps said "contains shellac" and i found my problem... pretty much ruined the feed, but fortunately it was nothing that couldn't be fixed with a new nib and feed, so the pen was saved... 

i guess what im trying to say in way fewer words is if it isnt a trusted brand of fountain pen ink i would keep looking till you find a place that carries something trustworthy! 

--Dave


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 1, 2011)

ve3bax said:


> exercise some caution when buying inks from craft shops and art supply stores... if its not fountain pen friendly you could end up with a mess on your hands... i bought a little bottle of this really nice blue ink from a small art shop near my office and i asked the guy if it was fountain pen friendly... (ie, no shellac) he says oh yeah people come in here all the time and use that stuff in FP's... so i bought a small bottle to try it out and after a few days of use the flow sucked in an otherwise medium to wet writer... after doing a little investigation of the box, i discovered that the inside of one of the little flaps said "contains shellac" and i found my problem... pretty much ruined the feed, but fortunately it was nothing that couldn't be fixed with a new nib and feed, so the pen was saved...
> 
> i guess what im trying to say in way fewer words is if it isnt a trusted brand of fountain pen ink i would keep looking till you find a place that carries something trustworthy!
> 
> --Dave



Ok, good advice. I obviously don't even know what a trusted brand is, at this point. 

Would you suggest making simply checking for shellac as a basis for trial?

What are some of the tried and true brands?
I have seen Private Reserve come up in multiple posts, so I assume it is a reasonable place to start.

What else?


----------



## dow (Nov 9, 2011)

He's not a member here, but I buy mine from The Ink Flow, in San Antonio.  . He's got good prices, quick service, and is great to deal with.  Guy's name is Luis, and he knows tons about ink and fountain pens.

Also, for more information than you'll ever want, including a HUGE section of ink reviews, along with color scans, go to Fountain Pen Network.  Those folks bleed ink. :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2011)

Exoticblanks and IndyPenDance are a couple IAP members I've dealt with and they both have a good offering of Inks. Other dealers mentioned are probably good also, I just don't have any experience with them yet. Any of the brands I've seen on these guys sites are good or they wouldn't be offering them. 

I think some of the most popular are Private Reserve and Noodlers, although the other brands they carry may be popular as well but I'm just now seeing them for the first time myself.


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 9, 2011)

Try Colorado Pens Direct (www.coloradopen.com). They have bottle and cartdrige at what looks like good prices...Word of warning...they have a huge selection of all brands of pens, pencils extc...Might buy more then what you went for...


----------



## glycerine (Nov 10, 2011)

You ever heard of the "Pen Place"?  I looked up pen stores in Kansas City and that's what popped up...


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 10, 2011)

dow said:


> ...go to Fountain Pen Network.  Those folks bleed ink. :biggrin:



I don't even understand half of what is written in that forum.


----------



## JRay8 (Nov 10, 2011)

art supply stores


----------

